# Cadetship research project - Survey



## RobinBjerke (Apr 10, 2018)

G'Day,

My name is Robin Bjerke. I am currently in the final stage of a Deck Cadetship at Warsash Maritime Academy. Through this, I am conducting a research project and am looking for seafarers, preferably navigators on merchant vessels, to complete a quick survey for the purpose of data collection.

The research project is examining paperless ships as compared to ships with paper charts.

If you would be able to spare a few minutes, the survey can be found here: https://goo.gl/forms/yOzJTtoowHYVE5g73

Please, if you can it would be a great help if you shared it with a few of your fellow seafarers to increase the sample size.

Thank you for your help,

All the best,
Robin


----------



## Laurie Ridyard (Apr 16, 2014)

Your survey is not very good , as many pholks on tyhis site probably left before GPS etc. You should redo your questionnaire .


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

I agree with Laurie.

Most of us would be only too happy to help, if the questions might be re-arranged.


----------



## Michael Taylor (Aug 31, 2008)

I also agree as I am sure by now you will have gathered that a high percentage of us only ever used paper charts and a sextant to get to get where ever we were going! Have no idea what a Master Mariner STWC 11/2 is....I do have a Certificate of Competency,Master Foreign Going if that helps should you care to rephrase. 
ps. In our day I think STWC would have referred to a sexual disease from a toilet seat!


----------



## saudisid (Mar 17, 2014)

Agree with MikeTaylors comments[ we sailed together in 72- 73 ].
I never sailed with Sat Nav or GPs .Once with Loran C. The " Hambone "got us around. Never with paperless Charts.I was once told by the Master of one of Tor Line vessels that ran into Immingham that one night on passage from Rotterdam to Ming Ming to electronic chart stopped working at mid night on change of month. Tor Line had not paid for nex month !!!

Alan


----------



## Winmar (Feb 13, 2016)

Give the kid a break you pompous old gits! I don't think he was asking you to correct his work? And as for the pathetic comments about Master's Foreign Going Certificates, They are 10 a penny on this site as are Honours degrees in Nautical Science, Yah Boo Sucks! I guess none of you had to start off as a cadet????? You all just woke up one morning and, hurrrahhh you were Master Mariners!

If he wanted any of your opinions on paperless ships I guess he would need to hold a séance and get in touch with Nelson!!!!

He obviously has a reason for asking those questions in that order, I am personally heartened to know that there are newcomers interested in the subject.

Never mind the miserable old gits Robin, carry on the good work. I have completed your survey and good luck!(MAD)


----------



## howardang (Aug 3, 2008)

Winmar said:


> Give the kid a break you pompous old gits! I don't think he was asking you to correct his work? And as for the pathetic comments about Master's Foreign Going Certificates, They are 10 a penny on this site as are Honours degrees in Nautical Science, Yah Boo Sucks! I guess none of you had to start off as a cadet????? You all just woke up one morning and, hurrrahhh you were Master Mariners!
> 
> If he wanted any of your opinions on paperless ships I guess he would need to hold a séance and get in touch with Nelson!!!!
> 
> ...


I agree with those comments and i too have completed the survey.

Howard


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

#6 and #7 

Am I pompous? Of course I am.

In a survey on navigation, asking for my own experiences and, at the same time inviting me (as an opening question) to declare that I am uncertain whether I might be Arthur or Martha, I reserve the right to excuse myself from taking any further part.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

As a mere outside observer, not even remotely qualified to even open the survey, there is one point that grabbed my attention.

I would estimate that in the demographic of the active membership of this site there is a fair proportion of retired mariners who have never even used ECDIS and have only seen it on later bridge visits - It is after all _only_ about 30 years since its introduction. 
In their seagoing world to say that a 'traditional' ship carries ECDIS might not necessarily be the case. 

That might put off some folk who would otherwise have a quite valid and balanced input for the survey.

Good Luck Robin, I hope you get your required data for your dissertation. and Good Luck with your chosen career. 


Aside from that I agree with Barrie at #8 (H)


----------



## jackalberto (Dec 20, 2010)

*buenos vientos el deseo que tenga una gran experiencia en su vida de marino*

[i[/i]


robinbjerke said:


> g'day,
> 
> my name is robin bjerke. I am currently in the final stage of a deck cadetship at warsash maritime academy. Through this, i am conducting a research project and am looking for seafarers, preferably navigators on merchant vessels, to complete a quick survey for the purpose of data collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackalberto (Dec 20, 2010)

Estimado aprendiz robin....................le escribi un marino con mas de 45 años en la mar...................le desea un feliz desempeño en su vida marinera, usted ha elejido, fromar parte de la la hermandad de los marinos donde las nacionalidades no existen porque somos todos hermanos. Su familia son sus pares, sus mascotas son los delfines............su casa es su barco..............su nacionalidad es el mundo.......................un abrazo y buenos vientos camarada


----------



## roscoes (Oct 16, 2006)

Robin having never sailed without paper charts it is impossible for me to complete your survey. With the advent of unmanned ships over the horizon I would suggest a career change for you and suggest designing robotics to perhaps man them.
We the Ancient Mariners of sixty years ago had the best of life at sea. Your generation will hopefully have an equally enjoyable time and I wish you well with your future voyage through life.
Steve


----------

